# Weekly Competition 2013-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 R2
*2. *R2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 F' U'
*3. *U' F' U' R' U' R2 U F2 R' U'
*4. *F2 U F2 U R U2 R' U2 R2
*5. *U R F R2 U' F2 U F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 U2 L B' F2 U' R2 F L U2 B
*2. *U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' L B2 F' R' B D' B' U R'
*3. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F R D R U2 L2 U' L' F L2 U2
*4. *D2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R' U2 B U2 R2 B' D L2 R
*5. *U L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F' L2 U' R2 B D2 L' R' D R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 R' Fw U2 Rw2 Uw' F L' Rw D2 U L2 Uw R' B Rw' B2 U' Fw F2 L Fw R' B Fw' L' F' D Rw R B' D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L' Rw' R'
*2. *Uw2 U' B Fw' U' B2 L R2 B L2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 D L U2 F' Uw U2 L B' Uw L' D L' U L Fw D R' F' U L Rw' U Fw2 F D' Fw'
*3. *B L' U L2 U2 L Rw' B2 R2 B' Uw2 R' B' Rw' R D' Uw2 L Uw L2 B2 F' D2 U' R' Uw' F D U' Rw' F2 Rw D U' R2 F2 R D2 U R'
*4. *B' F2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 B' L' R2 F2 Uw F2 R' D2 Rw2 D2 Rw' U' L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D Rw' B' F' L' B' U2 B Rw2 D2 Uw' R B2 F2 D' Fw2 D' B
*5. *Uw L D' Rw R' Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' R' B Fw2 F D Uw' U2 Fw' R2 D' Uw' B2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw Fw' L2 R' B Fw' D B' L' F' Uw R2 Uw2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' D2 Rw2 U Bw Lw2 Rw' U2 F Lw2 Uw' B2 R Dw' Uw2 Lw U Rw2 D' Dw' Uw U2 Bw' Fw' F Dw' U2 R' Dw Bw2 F Rw2 U2 F' D2 Rw' D Rw2 Bw' Rw Bw Dw' R Uw' R' B Lw' Fw' Lw2 D2 U' R2 Bw2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 F' Dw'
*2. *R Uw2 B' R' U2 B2 Rw F2 Lw2 D Dw Bw Lw' F2 Dw' L2 R B' F2 Dw' Lw2 U' L2 Fw F' R' F2 Uw2 L Dw2 Lw2 Uw Bw2 R2 Fw2 R Dw U L2 Fw2 Rw Dw Fw' Uw' R2 U L2 D2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' B' F' Dw' Uw' Lw2 D Dw2 Uw' Lw2
*3. *Lw Bw2 Fw' F' U Lw F Lw' U' Rw2 D' R' F L2 Lw R2 F2 R' Bw2 Fw' Dw L' Rw2 R2 D Dw2 U2 B' Lw Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 R Uw2 R B F' L2 Dw' Uw2 U B' U' F R Bw2 Lw Dw' Uw' R2 B2 Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw L
*4. *U' B' Bw' Fw2 F Dw Rw' Dw2 Fw2 L2 U' B Fw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' B2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' Rw' B Lw Uw L' R Bw F2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Uw F' Lw' Uw' B' Uw' Bw2 L' R2 B' Lw2 Uw Lw2 B2 U2 B' Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 R B Fw Dw2 L' Lw' Rw2 U2
*5. *Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 R' F L D' Uw2 R U' L' Lw2 R' D F D B Rw Dw' Lw Dw2 U2 B' Uw' R Dw' Rw B2 L2 R B Lw2 Dw' F Lw' Dw' Bw' Fw F2 U' B' Rw2 Bw F2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Dw' B Dw Rw Uw Lw B' F' L Lw2 Dw U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2L 2U B' 2U2 B2 2L 3U2 2U' 2L2 2B2 3R U2 3F' F2 2U' R' F 2D' 3U 2F 2L2 3R 2D' 2U' 3F2 F' 2U2 2L R' 2B' 2D2 3U2 3R2 2D 2F2 U' L2 2R D 2D' 2F2 F2 3U' 2L D 3U 3F' R 3F2 2L' 3F' 2F' F 2L2 2F2 D' 3U F2 3U2 3F 2L 3U2 3R B2 2F2 U L' 3U F2
*2. *3U 2L 3F 2R2 D2 2U 2B 2D2 R2 2B' 2F' L' 2F2 L 2L' 2R U2 3F' R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 L2 2D 2F U2 L2 D' L2 F D2 L U R B2 L' 2U 3R2 2R R' 3U' B 3F2 2F2 2R' R2 2F D' 2R' 2D2 L2 2L2 2D R' D2 B2 D 2D' 2U2 3R2 2R D2 2U2 2R' 2D 3R 2F' L2 3F2 2L'
*3. *R2 3U' 3F' D' R2 2B' 3F' D' 3F' 3R' 2R 2U2 U R2 3F' 2F2 3R2 D' 2U L2 2L2 B' 2D 2B 3R' F' D' 2D2 2F' 3U 2U U 2L R' 2D2 U 2R R D' 3U' 2U2 B2 3F2 2L' 2B2 3R 2R' 2U' U' 2B' 2F F' 3R 2R' 3U 3R2 U 2R R2 U2 2B' L2 2B2 U F2 U' 2B 2R2 R2 2D'
*4. *L' D2 2U' L2 3R2 B 2B L2 3R' 3U U2 2F' 2L2 2F' U 2L 2F2 2D 2U2 L2 3R R' 3F 2R' 2B 2L 3F' 2F2 L 2D2 U2 3R 2B2 U 2B2 2F 2U L' 3U F 2L' 3U U2 3F' 3R' 3F2 D' 2D' 2R' 2B2 3F 2D2 2L' U2 F2 3R2 2U2 U 2B2 3U' R 3U R2 D 2D 2U 2L2 2R' B2 R
*5. *2B2 2F' 3R' 2R 2F 2D2 L' 2B L' 2R' 3U' 2R2 2B2 2D2 2R R2 3F' 3U' B 2F' 3R' 2U2 2R 3U' 3R' U 2B2 2D' 2F D' 2D2 3U' L2 3R' 2F2 2U' B2 2B2 3R2 D2 B2 L 3R' B 2L' D2 3U2 3F D F U L 2L' 2B2 3F2 3R 2F L R' 2D2 F' 2U' 3F' 2L' 3U 2R' 2F F2 D' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3L' R' D2 2D 3D L 3F' R 3B2 F2 2D' 2U R 3U2 R2 2U2 2F2 2U 2B 3D' L' 3L2 2R2 B' 2L2 2R' 3F' D2 2D 3L 2F2 F' 3R B 3F' 2L2 3R' 3D2 2R 2F' 3U 2U 3F 2U' L 3R' 2R2 B' 2F2 U' 2R' B2 2B' 3L2 3B 2L2 3R2 B' 3L' 3R2 2F 2L' 3B L2 3U U2 3F' F' 3L2 R B D 3D' U 3B' D2 3B2 2U B U' F D 3D F R B' 2F2 R2 3B 2F U' 2B' 3B2 3F' 3D' U2 B' 2R2 3F
*2. *3R R' 3F2 2L' 3F2 L 2F 3L2 3F L2 3L2 F2 U2 B L2 2R' 2D' 3D U2 F R 2U' 3L' 3U' R2 F2 3D2 2U' F2 2D2 U2 3B' 3U 3F2 L 2F2 F 3L2 B2 D' B2 F' 2U B 2F2 2D' 3D' 3U 3F' D2 2F2 U 2B' 3B F' 2R' 3U2 R 3D U' R' 2D2 3D R' 2B2 R2 B 3B 2R' B2 F2 3D' 2U' 2B2 3U2 2U' 3F 2F2 3L' B' 3R 3D U' B2 2U' 3R B2 3F' 3L2 D 3D B2 3U2 2B' 2F2 3L D2 F2 2D' 3D
*3. *2L2 D' 3R' 2U' 2F2 3L D 3F2 3R' R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2B' 3B 3L U2 2R' 2B' F' 2D' 3D2 B' F L2 2L' 3L 3D 3F' L' R' D 2D2 B 2R R 2B' 2F2 3L' 3U L' 2D' F R2 3F 3D' 3B2 F D2 2U R' 2D2 L 2L' 2B2 U F' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2D 2F' L 2L2 2B 3B' 3F 2D' B' 2B' 3F 2D2 3R 3B2 2L 2R2 2U2 2B' U' B 3B2 3F2 3U' 3F2 U 2B' 3B 3R 2U R 3D2 B' 2L2 3L D 2R' 3U L' 2U2 3L2
*4. *B2 2B2 3R2 R 2F2 2L 2B 3B' 2D' U' 2B U' R' 2F2 2D 3U' 3L F' R2 3D 3U' L' 2U2 2L' 3U' U 2L 3U U F' 2U' U 2B 3D2 B' 2B' 3B' 2F' 3D 3L' 2F 2D' 2B2 3L 2F' U2 3R' 3B' 2F2 3U 2R2 3F' 2L 3F2 3D' 2L' 3L U2 2L2 3R 2R' 2F2 R2 2U2 L2 3L2 3F U2 3B' 3F' D 3D 2U 3F F 2D2 U' 2L2 3F' 3L2 R' 2D' U2 3B2 3R' 2D2 2R2 F 3D 3B 2D 3D2 3U2 2L' 3F 2R 3B 2D L' 2F2
*5. *B 2F R 2B2 3D L2 3B' 2L 3R' 3F F 3R2 2R2 R2 3F 2U' 2B' 2D L 2R 2U2 2B 3R' R 2B2 L 3L D2 2U' B2 3F 2F L' 3L 3R' 2R' 3D2 3F' 3R' 3F 3R F' D2 L 3B 2L2 3L 3R R B 3F' 2F2 2D 3L' 3R2 R2 2B' 3B2 3F2 F L' 3B' D' R 3B D' 3L' 3B2 U' 3F' L' 2L 2R2 R2 2F' 2L D' B 2F F' 3U 2B' 3B2 L2 3R' 2R' R2 D 3R2 2R' D2 B2 D2 U 3R2 3B 2L' 3L R B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U
*2. *R2 F U F2 R' U R U2 F'
*3. *F U F' R F' U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' B' L2 B R' D B2 L'
*2. *F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 R' B' D F' U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2
*3. *R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' R' B U2 B D B R2 D B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U L2 Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 F' Uw R' B' R2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw' R D B' L R B2 D U B2 Fw U L R2 Uw2 U' F2 Uw Rw2 D' U' B' L B'
*2. *B' D2 Uw2 R' U' F2 L R2 D' Uw B U Fw' R2 F U2 B2 D2 F U2 Rw' Uw R' D' Rw' U' Rw B' Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 L2 B'
*3. *Uw F D2 Uw U2 R2 B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 U' R2 D' Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw Uw U2 L2 Uw' R2 B' Fw U2 B Rw2 D U Fw L2 Uw' B' Rw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Lw Bw Dw2 Uw2 L Dw' L Lw' Dw Lw2 B2 Lw' R U2 Lw Bw' Dw B Dw' L R' Fw F' D B2 Bw L' Uw U L' R2 Bw' L2 Rw' R2 D' Uw Lw2 R' Fw' F2 Lw B Bw Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 U R' D' Dw2 Lw D' Lw2 F' Uw Bw' D2
*2. *Fw F' U2 Lw R2 Bw2 F' Dw' U Fw L Uw' Bw2 Uw L' Fw2 R Dw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 D Rw' Bw2 L2 U B2 D2 Lw' Rw U' R2 B2 Rw Fw2 L' Lw R Dw2 U Bw2 Dw' F' Dw' Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' U B Bw2 Lw' Rw' Bw Uw U Rw' Uw' R
*3. *Dw' B2 Bw Fw Lw2 R2 D' Dw' L' Lw Rw F' D F' Lw' U Rw U2 F L2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw D2 U B F L2 D' U Bw Fw2 Dw' U F' L D' Dw Uw' U2 R2 Dw Lw Fw Dw2 U F2 Rw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 F2 D R' D2 Fw' Uw' U' Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B 2B2 3U' 2U U' 2L' 2D' 3U 2U L2 2L 3R' B L' 2R U 3F' U' B2 3F' 3U' 3F' U2 B 2B' 2D 2B2 F2 D L 3U 2U L' D L' 2D' 2B R2 3U 2L' D 2U2 R' 2D2 3U' L' B2 2R' 3U2 2U' U' B 2F' U 3F' 2U 2B' 2F2 F 2R B' L2 2R 2U 2R 3U L2 D' 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 3F 2D 3L 2R B2 L2 3L' 3B 2L' 3L2 3R2 R2 F2 3U2 3B2 3L' 3R2 D L' 2R' 3D 2U' F L2 2L' 2R2 B2 2F 2L 3U' 3R' 3F 2R D2 3D' R2 2D2 B2 2R' D' U' 2F' F2 2R 2F2 2U2 3L' 3D' 2R2 3D2 2L2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D' 3D' 2F 2U' R' 3F' L2 3D' 2B2 3B' L2 3U' 3L' 2U 2L 3D' F2 L' 3R 2B' L 2U2 B' 3B' 3F2 R2 2B2 3B2 2F' F2 3L 3R R2 U 3B2 2R' 2F2 3L2 3R' 3B 2L' 3L U2 3F' U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' F' U2 L' F U2 L' R' U F'
*2. *D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L B R D' B' L' F2 U L' B2
*3. *U L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 B' R' D2 L2 D' F R D2 U B
*4. *B2 R2 L D' F' U L' U F' U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 B'
*5. *B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' F' D L B D U2 R' F' U2 B2
*6. *R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' D F U R U' B' U' L' U2 L
*7. *D2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 R U2 R' F D' B L U2 L B' F
*8. *L' D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R U R F2 L B' D2 L2 D' R2 B
*9. *L B2 R F' U' R' F' R2 L' D' F2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B'
*10. *D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F L' B' L B D R' B D2 R
*11. *R' D' F B' U2 L' D R D R2 D2 R F2 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R U2
*12. *R2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L D U2 L' D U2 B' D
*13. *L' U' F' R' L2 F D F2 U' L F L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2
*14. *D F2 U' R U L' D2 B2 D' B' L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F2 B R2 D2
*15. *B2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B F2 U B2 R B' L B' U' F2 D' F2
*16. *R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B' R D' B' D' F' U' L' U2 L2 D2
*17. *F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F2 U' B2 L F' D' U' B F' U' F'
*18. *R U' D L F U' L2 U R U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F'
*19. *L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R' B2 D L B L F L D2 L' U'
*20. *U' F' R' U' F2 U' F D L2 B U' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2
*21. *D F2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R B' U F U' R B' R2 D2 B2
*22. *L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D B2 L F D' B R' F L' F2 L' D' L
*23. *L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B' D U2 B R D F R2 D2 R2
*24. *F R L U2 L F' U' D' B D B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F
*25. *D F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' L' D2 U' F U2 F' D' F'
*26. *U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' F D' L B2 R' F2 L' B D B
*27. *R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 R2 B R' D R2 U' R' U2
*28. *U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' U' R' B' D B2 D' F D2 F'
*29. *L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F' R2 D' U R F2 D2 U B'
*30. *U L' B2 D F' L' U F' D' L2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R D2
*31. *L2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D' R' U2 B D F2 D2
*32. *L2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F D L F' R2 D R F2 U F' L'
*33. *F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 F L D B D
*34. *F R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B U' R' B' U2 F2 L' B2 L' U2
*35. *B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 R D B D2 U L' F R' D2 F
*36. *F' U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D R' U B2 D' L' F R F2 U
*37. *R2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R' F L D' L2 F U L D
*38. *R B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L' U2 F' U2 F' R D
*39. *R2 U L' D2 L2 F D L U2 B U' R2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2
*40. *U2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U F2 U F' L' R2 B' L' D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 D B2 R2 F' L2 R U' R2 B2 F' R B' U'
*2. *U D2 F B' U' L F2 R' B' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 D L2 D2
*3. *U2 B' F' U2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' D F2 U2 B L R F L2 B2 D'
*4. *R' U2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R' U' L U2 F' U B D2 R'
*5. *D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' L' B' L2 D2 R2 U B L2 U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 B D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' D' F L'
*2. *L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B F L D L' B F2 U' F L R' U2
*3. *L2 B' L2 R2 B F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 U' F' L2 R' U2 B U' L' R D
*4. *F L2 B2 R' D F' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U' D
*5. *R L' F U' R U2 B' R' D' B L F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L D' L' D2 R' D' U' L R2 B2
*2. *D2 F R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' F' R2 D' B F2 L D2 R2 F' U' F2 R
*3. *L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B R' D' F2 U F D2 U' L F U
*4. *D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B R2 B2 L' F' L' R D' F U R' D' F
*5. *D B' U' B2 L D' R' D' B L' U2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D U' F2 L F R' D' B' U2 L' B D' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R2 U' F R F R'
*3. *B2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R' D' R' F' D' L' B' U R2 D
*4. *Fw' L' F D2 U L2 Fw' U B' R2 Uw U2 B2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw' F' L' D' U' Rw' B Fw2 D' U' L' B L' F' D' U' B F2 D Fw' D U F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' U R' F U' F U2
*3. *U L' U D2 F2 B L2 F R' D2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2
*4. *Fw F2 Rw' B F2 R B' F' R2 B' Rw D' U2 L Rw2 B2 Fw' L B U2 R2 U B' L Fw2 L2 Rw' R B D2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R U2 L Rw' D2 U'
*5. *D' Fw2 F R' B2 R Uw B Fw' F' D Uw' U2 L2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 R' B2 Bw D L' U R2 Uw2 Fw Rw D' Rw Dw' U2 Lw Uw2 Rw' U L' Bw' Dw Lw' Dw2 B D2 L' Lw Dw' Uw' B' Uw' U2 Fw' F' R2 Uw B Uw U Lw' R2 Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R U' B U' R l r' b'
*2. *L U' R U B' U L B' L' r u'
*3. *R' B' U R' L' B L B b'
*4. *R' B' L R' B R U' R l r b u'
*5. *B U R L' R B' R r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 3) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L' U R D U L' D' U
*2. *L' U' L' D U R L'
*3. *D' U L' D' U' R' U' D'
*4. *R' D' R D' L' R D U
*5. *D U R L' U' D L D'


----------



## YddEd (Jul 30, 2013)

2x2: 9.58, 16.50, 16.56, (21.52), (7.42) = 14.21
3x3: 23.78, 24.32, 27.29, (42.56), (19.83) = 25.13
3x3 OH: (58.25), (39.60), 42.96, 57.96, 47.75 = 49.56 
4x4: (1:54.88), 2:18.35, 2:06.50, (2:32.30), 2:19.42 = 2:14.76
Megaminx: 2:18.39, (2:09.36), (2:19.87), 2:10.11, 2:12.59 = 2:13.70


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 30, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.44, 6.14, (4.45), 7.14, (6.46) = *6.01*
*3x3* - 18.11, (19.93), (17.36), 19.04, 18.80 = *18.65*
*4x4* - 1:06.28, 1:03.06, 1:10.10, (1:14.04), (1:02.54) = *1:06.48*
*5x5* - 2:21.71, (2:14.46), 2:17.81, (2:30.30), 2:25.77 = *2:21.76*
*7x7* - 7:17.06, 7:13.48, 7:25.19, (6:40.44), (7:42.50) = *7:18.58*
*4BLD* - 13:30.66, 11:42.30, DNF = *11:42.30*
*5BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *4/6 (41:09)*
*OH* - (27.96), 35.34, (35.84), 35.26, 33.04 = *34.55*
*Feet* - 2:17.11, 2:17.25, (2:57.96), (2:05.40), 2:24.16 = *2:19.51*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:43.50*
*2-5 Relay* - *3:47.10*
*Clock* - 10.96, 10.96, (16.56), 11.76, (10.58) = *11.23*
*Pyraminx* - (8.24), 9.69, 10.89, 9.38, (13.54) = *9.99*
*Square-1* - (1:59.93), (58.54), 1:37.38, 1:46.65, 1:47.75 = *1:43.93*
*Skewb* - (43.28), 38.16, 42.85, 42.41, (19.41) = *41.14*
*FMC* - *59*


Spoiler



Scramble - B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D U' F2 L F R' D' B' U2 L' B D' R'
R' F2 L B R' U B2 - 2x2 block (7)
D2 B' D' B R' D R' F' D' F B' D B - 2x2x3 block (13)
L' F L R' D' R F' D' F2 L' F' L - 3rd pair (12)
D2 R' D2 R F D2 F' - F2L (7)
R' B' D' B D (R) - OLL (6)
(R) F' R' B R F R' B2 L' F L B L' F' L - PLL (15)
1 move cancel


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 30, 2013)

*3x3:* 11.42, 11.49, (12.21), 11.46, (9.85) = *11.46* ugh. Slow F2L
*2x2* (2.72), 2.93, (3.92), 2.77, 3.73 = *3.14*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 30, 2013)

*2x2 : *(7.08), (5.51), 6.13, 5.70, 6.06 = *5.96*
*3x3 : *(12.65), 15.64, 14.12, 15.04, (20.30) = *14.93*
*4x4 : *(1:19.80), 1:07.64, (59.16), 1:08.98, 1:09.55 = *1:08.72*
*5x5 : *2:05.14, 2:06.97, (2:04.34), (2:19.63), 2:07.17 = *2:06.42*
*6x6 : *3:18.15, 3:23.07, (3:16.73), 3:25.25, (3:47.51) = *3:22.16*
*7x7 : *4:47.76, 4:32.32, (5:06.53), (4:25.02), 4:39.80 = *4:39.96*
*2x2 BLD : *54.46, 51.74, 42.31 = *42.31*
*3x3 BLD : *2:21.26, 2:45.50, 2:19.85 = *2:19.85*
*4x4 BLD : *12:31(8:59), DNS, DNS = *12:31*
*Multi BLD : 3/5 (42:12)*
*MTS : *(DNF), 55.24, 56.77, 1:02.89, (51.62) = *58.30*
*OH : *45.06, (57.92), 55.56, (32.99), 52.44 = *50.69*
*2-4 Relay : 1:38.05*
*2-5 Relay : 3:36.46*
*Clock : *(32.20), 29.56, 30.84, 31.28, (28.75) = *30.56*
*Megaminx : * 1:46.34, (1:48.38), 1:46.72, (1:36.80), 1:47.51 = *1:46.86*
*Pyraminx : *5.85, (7.06), (5.39), 5.86, 6.39 = *6.01*
*Square-1 : *(44.80), 43.04, 42.96, (32.45), 43.61 = *43.20*
*Skewb : *(17.52), 28.04, (31.01), 30.38, 25.35 = *27.92*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 30, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 12.82 12.36 (7.99) (14.90) 9.20 = *11.46*
*3X3X3* : 23.60 22.89 22.64 (24.07) (22.01) = *23.04*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 29.06 (2:09.37) (1:09.43) 2:18.13 1:44.90 = *1:47.78*
*4X4X4*: (3:41.68) 3:07.99 3:24.23 (3:02.11) 3:36.39 = *3:22.87*
*5X5X5*: (14:33.61 ) DNS DNS DNS DNS= *DNF*


----------



## andi25 (Jul 30, 2013)

2x2 BLD: DNF,* 57.35+*[49.12], DNF
3x3 BLD: 2:07.11[52.77],DNF , *1:58.38*[1:01.03]


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 2, 2013)

3x3: 13.54, 16.47, 10.85, 12.38, 14.79 = 13.57
5x5: 1:33.22, 1:48.15, 1:29.16, 1:25.43, 1:23.30 = 1:29.27
6x6: 3:05.71, 3:00.36, 3:02.67, 3:33.94, 3:04.82 = 3:04.40
7x7:


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 3, 2013)

3x3 avg Is 25.89,2x2 was 7.22


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 3, 2013)

*2x2:* (9.87), 6.37, 6.30, 5.78, (5.07) = *6.15*
*3x3:* (16.72), 20.87, 19.33, (21.43), 20.45 = *20.21*
*4x4:* 1:43.80, (1:33.96), (1:54.53), 1:34.47, 1:53.34 = *1:43.87*
*3x3 OH:* (30.62), 26.89, 26.43, 28.86, (23.66) = *27.39*

*FMC: 34*


Spoiler: lol



Scramble: B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D U' F2 L F R' D' B' U2 L' B D' R'

Solution: L2 R D L' D R' F' U D' L D2 L' B' L2 D' L U' D2 B D2 B' U D R D2 R' D' R D F D F' D' R'

2x2x2: L2 R D L' D R' F' U
2x2x3: D' L D2 L' B' L'
3rd f2l: L' D' L U' D2 B D2 B' U
4th f2l: D R D2 R' D' R D R'
OLL: R F D F' D' R'

Meh f2l but still pb because of the lucky LL


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 5, 2013)

*FMC:* 34



Spoiler



Solution (inverse scramble): D' B' U B D B' U' B F L U L' U' F' D' B' D L' B2 R' U' R L' U R U' L U R' B D' L2 R2 B2 

2x2x2: B2 R2 L2 D
2x2x3: B' * *U'* R' U R 
F2L-1: B2 L D' B D 
Solve edges: F U L U' L' F'
L3C: (B' U B) D' (B' U' B) D
Insert: R (U' L' U) R' (U' L U) at * cancels 2 moves.

Comment: Almost ran out of time, I didn't have time to find an insertion for the L3C.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 5, 2013)

James Ludlow - remember me? I'm a little rusty. Only dusted my cubes off last night, so this could be interesting!

*3x3* - 20.89 21.94 17.64 21.88 19.90 = *20.89*
*4x4* - 1.20.96 1.27.28 1.22.29 1.22.15 1.18.38 = *1.21.80*
*pyraminx* - 14.39 18.47 17.19 16.25 21.17 = *17.30*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> James Ludlow - remember me? I'm a little rusty. Only dusted my cubes off last night, so this could be interesting!



Hi and welcome back. Not so long, last time was February 2012 . But there seems to be more children in your avatar than last time .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2013)

Preliminary result (this contest does not close until the next is up)

*2x2x2*(24)

 2.38 ben1996123
 2.95 stevecho816
 3.14 Tao Yu
 3.70 yuxuibbs
 4.16 Iggy
 4.25 mycube
 4.94 PaintKiller
 5.29 ryanj92
 5.31 googlebleh
 5.90 moroder
 5.96 bacyril
 6.01 DuffyEdge
 6.15 PianoCube
 6.23 legoanimate98
 6.37 MatejMuzatko
 6.45 Spaxxy
 6.61 Bilbo
 6.95 Regimaster
 7.10 Schmidt
 7.41 PM 1729
 9.47 typeman5
 11.46 MarcelP
 12.92 MatsBergsten
 14.21 YddEd
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.11 stevecho816
 10.33 nccube
 11.46 Tao Yu
 11.51 ben1996123
 12.71 mycube
 13.24 yuxuibbs
 13.25 googlebleh
 13.57 JianhanC
 13.96 moroder
 14.37 Iggy
 14.93 bacyril
 15.33 legoanimate98
 17.50 typeman5
 18.05 blairubik
 18.46 Regimaster
 18.65 DuffyEdge
 18.94 ryanj92
 19.65 PM 1729
 19.80 Perff
 19.83 Bilbo
 20.22 PianoCube
 20.28 cytokid101
 20.89 James Ludlow
 21.28 PaintKiller
 21.83 Mikel
 23.04 MarcelP
 24.39 Schmidt
 25.13 YddEd
 30.27 MatejMuzatko
 35.72 MatsBergsten
 57.25 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(19)

 42.97 stevecho816
 44.87 Lapinsavant
 48.74 mycube
 54.72 googlebleh
 1:05.28 Iggy
 1:06.48 DuffyEdge
 1:06.51 yuxuibbs
 1:08.72 bacyril
 1:13.36 ryanj92
 1:13.82 legoanimate98
 1:21.80 James Ludlow
 1:29.70 Spaxxy
 1:35.48 MatejMuzatko
 1:43.87 PianoCube
 1:52.89 Schmidt
 2:06.16 Bilbo
 2:14.76 YddEd
 2:41.50 MatsBergsten
 3:22.87 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:29.27 JianhanC
 1:29.86 stevecho816
 1:35.93 mycube
 1:59.03 legoanimate98
 2:06.43 bacyril
 2:06.57 Iggy
 2:21.76 DuffyEdge
 2:23.44 yuxuibbs
 2:25.30 typeman5
 2:35.79 ryanj92
 3:00.87 Spaxxy
 4:41.45 MatsBergsten
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:02.80 mycube
 3:04.40 JianhanC
 3:22.16 bacyril
 3:34.80 legoanimate98
 5:04.18 ryanj92
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:14.37 mycube
 4:39.96 bacyril
 5:24.63 legoanimate98
 7:18.58 DuffyEdge
 8:55.17 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 16.01 stevecho816
 18.65 yuxuibbs
 19.76 uesyuu
 25.03 mycube
 27.39 PianoCube
 28.49 googlebleh
 32.14 Iggy
 34.55 DuffyEdge
 38.87 ryanj92
 41.20 Bilbo
 44.60 Regimaster
 46.62 Spaxxy
 49.56 YddEd
 51.02 bacyril
 1:41.23 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:19.51 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 13.96 ben1996123
 19.40 Iggy
 27.21 MatsBergsten
 30.69 stevecho816
 37.61 googlebleh
 42.31 bacyril
 57.35 andi25
 1:12.83 yuxuibbs
 2:13.62 ryanj92
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF hfsdo
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 45.27 Iggy
 1:09.04 Mikel
 1:13.65 stevecho816
 1:49.59 mycube
 1:51.29 MatsBergsten
 1:57.42 okayama
 1:58.38 andi25
 2:17.81 ben1996123
 2:19.85 bacyril
 3:18.46 PM 1729
 5:59.03 hfsdo
 7:08.42 ryanj92
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:03.87 MatsBergsten
11:42.30 DuffyEdge
12:31.00 bacyril
14:20.00 mycube
 DNF Iggy
 DNF nccube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:05.55 Iggy
14:17.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

34:07.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

6/6 (15:35)  Iggy
4/6 (41:09)  DuffyEdge
3/5 (42:12)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 58.30 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 51.44 stevecho816
 1:10.04 mycube
 1:19.22 googlebleh
 1:21.80 Iggy
 1:27.68 yuxuibbs
 1:36.49 ryanj92
 1:38.05 bacyril
 1:43.50 DuffyEdge
 2:00.23 Spaxxy
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:42.78 stevecho816
 3:00.94 mycube
 3:20.02 Iggy
 3:30.23 googlebleh
 3:36.46 bacyril
 3:47.10 DuffyEdge
 3:58.25 yuxuibbs
 4:25.04 ryanj92
*Magic*(3)

 1.05 yuxuibbs
 1.48 Regimaster
 3.51 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.26 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 26.54 Schmidt
 27.92 bacyril
 41.14 DuffyEdge
*Clock*(7)

 8.91 Iggy
 9.97 Perff
 11.23 DuffyEdge
 14.37 yuxuibbs
 22.58 Schmidt
 30.56 bacyril
 DNF moroder
*Pyraminx*(10)

 4.52 Iggy
 5.10 stevecho816
 6.03 bacyril
 8.24 yuxuibbs
 9.99 DuffyEdge
 12.93 Regimaster
 13.00 moroder
 13.13 Schmidt
 16.19 Bilbo
 17.30 James Ludlow
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:26.92 ben1996123
 1:28.91 stevecho816
 1:46.86 bacyril
 2:13.70 YddEd
*Square-1*(6)

 23.83 obatake
 24.63 Iggy
 30.96 stevecho816
 43.20 bacyril
 1:43.93 DuffyEdge
 2:09.47 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 Sebastien
26 guusrs
26 okayama
30 uesyuu
31 ben1996123
31 mycube
34 Zane_C
34 PianoCube
37 mDiPalma
56 Tx789
59 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

208 Iggy
193 stevecho816
189 mycube
187 bacyril
165 DuffyEdge
139 yuxuibbs
107 googlebleh
106 ben1996123
102 ryanj92
98 MatsBergsten
84 legoanimate98
68 PianoCube
56 Tao Yu
56 JianhanC
52 Schmidt
52 moroder
48 Regimaster
47 Bilbo
43 Spaxxy
39 typeman5
35 uesyuu
34 nccube
34 Mikel
33 MatejMuzatko
32 okayama
32 PM 1729
31 PaintKiller
30 MarcelP
29 YddEd
28 James Ludlow
24 Perff
22 Lapinsavant
21 blairubik
21 Sebastien
20 guusrs
19 andi25
15 Zane_C
13 mDiPalma
13 cytokid101
12 Tx789
10 obatake
8 hfsdo
4 RicardoRix


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 6, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hi and welcome back. Not so long, last time was February 2012 . But there seems to be more children in your avatar than last time .



Was it really that long?

It's the usual, work and kids that have eaten my time. I stopped enjoying cubing as I was constantly tired, but have felt a little urge to get back into it recently. We'll see how it goes I guess.

Next week most events - except maybe square1 as I genuinely cannot remember a single alg (and I only knew 5!)


----------

